# Australia + NSW



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We actually have quite a few from your neck of the woods that post frequently and many lurkers from there. 

Welcome! So glad you found us. I love reading about that area NZ as well. Visiting is on my bucket list.


----------



## FizAndAztec (Mar 29, 2021)

Proud Aussie right here! I'm from QLD though...


----------



## Jerri1987 (Feb 25, 2021)

FizAndAztec said:


> Proud Aussie right here! I'm from QLD though...


How is everything in QLD?


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Maybe in the future I might be in your area for a few months @Jerri1987. I am in NZ but my DH is thinking of doing a work sabbatical near Wollongong. What is riding like in your area? I don't own a horse but have regular lessons and trail ride, which I would like to do where ever we end up for his sabbatical.


----------



## Jerri1987 (Feb 25, 2021)

MeditativeRider said:


> Maybe in the future I might be in your area for a few months @Jerri1987. I am in NZ but my DH is thinking of doing a work sabbatical near Wollongong. What is riding like in your area? I don't own a horse but have regular lessons and trail ride, which I would like to do where ever we end up for his sabbatical.


Oh awesome. In Wollongong there are two riding schools 45min north. Darkes forest riding ranch and Otford farm riding. Both in Helensburgh.

Then you can go south 45min and go to legacy equestrian centre in Berry. 

Or you can go inland 1hr to southern highlands and check out holly hall farm.

I was getting lessons in dapto. North Terrace equestrian centre and I dont know if they still do adults but I know they do kids and riding for the disabled.

For trail riding Wollongong council sucks. They don't allow us to ride in the national parks. But if you go 1hr inland to wollondilly council you can trail ride in there parks.

Let me know if you ever come out here


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Cool, thank you! That sounds like lots of options. I also volunteer at a RDA so would like to keep that up too. Will definitely let you know if/when we come. Wollongong is top of my DHs list for places he would find most useful, and I think Australia would be the easiest for us to go to. We have done the US before (a longer stint at postdoctoral level), but I don't think we will go back there for sabbatical. At the moment, sabbaticals are off limits with the university here because of Covid risk, so it will depend on when all that gets the ok again. Then we just need to figure out what to do with our dog (Australian Koolie–currently 5 months old–who I am not sure we could convince to take for the length of sabbatical; she is a darling but very high energy).


----------



## FizAndAztec (Mar 29, 2021)

Jerri1987 said:


> How is everything in QLD?


Hot 😅


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Cold down here(this week anyway) in central Vic. Welcome fellow Strayan!


----------



## Jerri1987 (Feb 25, 2021)

FizAndAztec said:


> Hot 😅


I wish it was hot. Its cooling down now.


----------



## Jerri1987 (Feb 25, 2021)

MeditativeRider said:


> Cool, thank you! That sounds like lots of options. I also volunteer at a RDA so would like to keep that up too. Will definitely let you know if/when we come. Wollongong is top of my DHs list for places he would find most useful, and I think Australia would be the easiest for us to go to. We have done the US before (a longer stint at postdoctoral level), but I don't think we will go back there for sabbatical. At the moment, sabbaticals are off limits with the university here because of Covid risk, so it will depend on when all that gets the ok again. Then we just need to figure out what to do with our dog (Australian Koolie–currently 5 months old–who I am not sure we could convince to take for the length of sabbatical; she is a darling but very high energy).


Yeah its nice here, let me know if you pop in


----------



## Aussie Brumby Jewel (11 mo ago)

Im in NSW


----------

